# Does anyone have other chronic illnesses?



## carynb (Apr 12, 2004)

I was just diagnosed with IBS, and I also have endometriosis. I know with endometriosis it can lead to other diseases, but I was wondering how many others with IBS are suffering from other chronic illness as well.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

thyroid disorder, raynauds.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

thyroid disorder, raynauds.


----------



## degrassi (Jun 10, 2003)

I have marfan syndrome


----------



## degrassi (Jun 10, 2003)

I have marfan syndrome


----------



## Twocups424 (Mar 26, 2002)

marfan? curious what is that?


----------



## Twocups424 (Mar 26, 2002)

marfan? curious what is that?


----------



## SusanLawton (Dec 23, 2003)

CFS, Fibromyalgia, TMJ, Carpal Tunnel Syndrome, Hashimoto's Thyroiditis, Raynaud's, and Sjogren's Syndrome. My friends call me either Syndrome Girl or Alphabet Soup... Susan


----------



## SusanLawton (Dec 23, 2003)

CFS, Fibromyalgia, TMJ, Carpal Tunnel Syndrome, Hashimoto's Thyroiditis, Raynaud's, and Sjogren's Syndrome. My friends call me either Syndrome Girl or Alphabet Soup... Susan


----------



## allanmn (Oct 17, 2003)

I have RLS (Restless Legs Syndrome).


----------



## allanmn (Oct 17, 2003)

I have RLS (Restless Legs Syndrome).


----------



## LuckiStar2 (Jun 2, 2003)

TMJCarly


----------



## LuckiStar2 (Jun 2, 2003)

TMJCarly


----------



## Aprilrosetx (Apr 13, 2004)

Hi I too have IBS, Acid Reflux, Myoclonus, and a bad heart valve too. It is hard coping with all these, and doctors. Plus I had the endometrios too. Am always scared it will come back had four surgerys for that already.


----------



## Aprilrosetx (Apr 13, 2004)

Hi I too have IBS, Acid Reflux, Myoclonus, and a bad heart valve too. It is hard coping with all these, and doctors. Plus I had the endometrios too. Am always scared it will come back had four surgerys for that already.


----------



## JanEllen (Sep 24, 2001)

Interstitial cystitis is the latest disease I've been diagnosed with. Also have dry eyes, a hiatal hernia, allergies, etc.


----------



## JanEllen (Sep 24, 2001)

Interstitial cystitis is the latest disease I've been diagnosed with. Also have dry eyes, a hiatal hernia, allergies, etc.


----------



## campebllskid (Feb 2, 2004)

Endometreosis -DepressionAnxiety


----------



## campebllskid (Feb 2, 2004)

Endometreosis -DepressionAnxiety


----------



## c100176 (Feb 3, 2004)

depression, anxiety, many phobias, rapid heart beat, palpatations (unexplained), gerd...seizures, thats the only one docs worry about, but being on so many meds dosent help. And often I bring on attacks from panic. I traveled through a few docs that gave me weird diagnosis, but the fact is for me, I need to adjust my way of life, and living...meds will help me, but I have faith in myself that I am strong enough to overcome the stupid seizures...and have done so, thus far/5 months..I have been diagnosed with chrones, ulcerative colitis and other things, all gross, painful tests inconclusive..but for me it was in my head, the stupid GI docs cost me about 4K to teach me I had to teach myself..hehe


----------



## c100176 (Feb 3, 2004)

depression, anxiety, many phobias, rapid heart beat, palpatations (unexplained), gerd...seizures, thats the only one docs worry about, but being on so many meds dosent help. And often I bring on attacks from panic. I traveled through a few docs that gave me weird diagnosis, but the fact is for me, I need to adjust my way of life, and living...meds will help me, but I have faith in myself that I am strong enough to overcome the stupid seizures...and have done so, thus far/5 months..I have been diagnosed with chrones, ulcerative colitis and other things, all gross, painful tests inconclusive..but for me it was in my head, the stupid GI docs cost me about 4K to teach me I had to teach myself..hehe


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

ME/CFS, Neurally Mediated Hypotension and various allergies are the main chronic conditions I have. IBS is common in people with ME/CFS.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

ME/CFS, Neurally Mediated Hypotension and various allergies are the main chronic conditions I have. IBS is common in people with ME/CFS.


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

Cyclic vomiting syndrome


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

Cyclic vomiting syndrome


----------



## hopeinTN (Dec 9, 2003)

Vulvar vestibulitis and acid reflux


----------



## hopeinTN (Dec 9, 2003)

Vulvar vestibulitis and acid reflux


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Hmm, After reading the other posts I realized I've forgotten a few things: mitral valve prolapse, TMJ, intermittent depression, anxiety


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Hmm, After reading the other posts I realized I've forgotten a few things: mitral valve prolapse, TMJ, intermittent depression, anxiety


----------



## NHow (Mar 10, 2003)

Gall bladder removed, mild hypothyroidism, ADD (hypo, not hyper variety)


----------



## NHow (Mar 10, 2003)

Gall bladder removed, mild hypothyroidism, ADD (hypo, not hyper variety)


----------



## pinupgirl1948 (Aug 6, 2003)

TMJ,depression,anxiety,chronic migraines.


----------



## pinupgirl1948 (Aug 6, 2003)

TMJ,depression,anxiety,chronic migraines.


----------



## Gret (Sep 23, 2003)

Menniere's syndrome, Raynoud's syndrome, Carpal tunnel


----------



## Gret (Sep 23, 2003)

Menniere's syndrome, Raynoud's syndrome, Carpal tunnel


----------



## 2muchanxiety4me (Mar 31, 2004)

IBS, Anxiety and Arthritis.


----------



## 2muchanxiety4me (Mar 31, 2004)

IBS, Anxiety and Arthritis.


----------



## kate072666 (Oct 1, 2002)

IBS/D....severe allergies...hay fever...chronic sinusitus...back pain...gall bladder removed in 91...partial thyroidectomy...tendinitis in albow and arm...carpal tunnell...what else can I list...we sufferers are sad...I wish everyone well. Kat


----------



## kate072666 (Oct 1, 2002)

IBS/D....severe allergies...hay fever...chronic sinusitus...back pain...gall bladder removed in 91...partial thyroidectomy...tendinitis in albow and arm...carpal tunnell...what else can I list...we sufferers are sad...I wish everyone well. Kat


----------



## degrassi (Jun 10, 2003)

Marfan syndrome is a genetic disorder that affects the connective tissues. I have many problems from it(heart problems, Dural ectasia,headaches, skeletal probelms,). It hasn't been proven taht marfans is connected with IBS or otehr intestinal problems but i would think a syndrome that affects connective tissue woudl affect all the connective tissue in your body,including your bowels.


----------



## degrassi (Jun 10, 2003)

Marfan syndrome is a genetic disorder that affects the connective tissues. I have many problems from it(heart problems, Dural ectasia,headaches, skeletal probelms,). It hasn't been proven taht marfans is connected with IBS or otehr intestinal problems but i would think a syndrome that affects connective tissue woudl affect all the connective tissue in your body,including your bowels.


----------



## allanmn (Oct 17, 2003)

Restless Legs Syndrome, highblood pressure, anxiety, depression, allergies, lower back problems, bladder problems, acid reflux, breathing problems, OCD, arthritis in all my joints and I don't pray enough. That's all I can think of right now.


----------



## allanmn (Oct 17, 2003)

Restless Legs Syndrome, highblood pressure, anxiety, depression, allergies, lower back problems, bladder problems, acid reflux, breathing problems, OCD, arthritis in all my joints and I don't pray enough. That's all I can think of right now.


----------



## Owen FitzSimons (Mar 10, 2003)

excema and bronchitis


----------



## Owen FitzSimons (Mar 10, 2003)

excema and bronchitis


----------



## bkitepilot (Dec 7, 2003)

Rheumatoid arthritis, asthma, allergies and many other problems that have been fixed by major surgery. (5 surgeries in fact with multiple things repaired or removed ea time) Ugh!They always told me that after 40 it was patch, patch, patch, but I started at 19, so I must be a very rare quilt by now.


----------



## bkitepilot (Dec 7, 2003)

Rheumatoid arthritis, asthma, allergies and many other problems that have been fixed by major surgery. (5 surgeries in fact with multiple things repaired or removed ea time) Ugh!They always told me that after 40 it was patch, patch, patch, but I started at 19, so I must be a very rare quilt by now.


----------



## sadone (Dec 17, 2003)

wow, i find this so interesting, seeing how so many have similar health problems...like i have Raynauds, but i have never heard of anyone else talk about it, so when i was diagnosed, i thought it was a joke--except for the scabby ulcers on my toes and finger tips.







also have: migraines, depression and had an eating disorder (but that is luckily in the past).


----------



## sadone (Dec 17, 2003)

wow, i find this so interesting, seeing how so many have similar health problems...like i have Raynauds, but i have never heard of anyone else talk about it, so when i was diagnosed, i thought it was a joke--except for the scabby ulcers on my toes and finger tips.







also have: migraines, depression and had an eating disorder (but that is luckily in the past).


----------



## K9Mom (Sep 20, 1999)

Autoimmune thyroid disease, eczema, rosacea


----------



## K9Mom (Sep 20, 1999)

Autoimmune thyroid disease, eczema, rosacea


----------



## 2muchanxiety4me (Mar 31, 2004)

I forgot to add.... really bad allergies and infertility to my list.


----------



## 2muchanxiety4me (Mar 31, 2004)

I forgot to add.... really bad allergies and infertility to my list.


----------



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

I have Meneiers (dizzy, vertigo), IBS D of course, panic and anxiety,GERD and hiatial hernia with baretts esopogus, fibro, and if I go for more tests Iam sure they will come up with more!! All I know that every day something hurts and it is a struggle just to get through the day, then I finally try to rest and I cannot sleep.


----------



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

I have Meneiers (dizzy, vertigo), IBS D of course, panic and anxiety,GERD and hiatial hernia with baretts esopogus, fibro, and if I go for more tests Iam sure they will come up with more!! All I know that every day something hurts and it is a struggle just to get through the day, then I finally try to rest and I cannot sleep.


----------



## Gret (Sep 23, 2003)

Oops, I also have eczema - for a very long time.Carynb, do you have a plan for all this information you have gathered? It's quite interesting! Which came first, the chicken or the egg?


----------



## Gret (Sep 23, 2003)

Oops, I also have eczema - for a very long time.Carynb, do you have a plan for all this information you have gathered? It's quite interesting! Which came first, the chicken or the egg?


----------



## StillHoping (Sep 16, 2002)

Hashimoto's thyroiditis,eczema,anxiety and depression.The latter two problems made worse by my digestive distress & the inability to lesson my symptoms.


----------



## StillHoping (Sep 16, 2002)

Hashimoto's thyroiditis,eczema,anxiety and depression.The latter two problems made worse by my digestive distress & the inability to lesson my symptoms.


----------



## Owen FitzSimons (Mar 10, 2003)

Seems like eczema may be the winner. Mine started at 16, about 8 years before my IBS. I had a horrible outbreak of eczema for two months while I was on my antibiotics (2), then my IBS started. Is there a link?


----------



## Owen FitzSimons (Mar 10, 2003)

Seems like eczema may be the winner. Mine started at 16, about 8 years before my IBS. I had a horrible outbreak of eczema for two months while I was on my antibiotics (2), then my IBS started. Is there a link?


----------



## StillHoping (Sep 16, 2002)

I've had eczema since I was a child.I also took A LOT of antibiotics (several ear infections)two years prior to getting this.


----------



## StillHoping (Sep 16, 2002)

I've had eczema since I was a child.I also took A LOT of antibiotics (several ear infections)two years prior to getting this.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2004)

Wow, this is a neat thread. I have headaches, bad back problems, osteoporosis (I'm 47 yrs), depression, anxiety, had surgery for peritonitis that couldn't be explained and totally stumped the specialist - couldn't detect where the bleeding was coming from, early menopause, an odd hearing loss that the audiologist said he's never seen before - like although the sound can be loud enough the clarity is so bad that I can't make out the words, and of course IBS-C. So I think we are a group that has totally got the medical profession stumped. At least we can be proud of that, hey!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2004)

Wow, this is a neat thread. I have headaches, bad back problems, osteoporosis (I'm 47 yrs), depression, anxiety, had surgery for peritonitis that couldn't be explained and totally stumped the specialist - couldn't detect where the bleeding was coming from, early menopause, an odd hearing loss that the audiologist said he's never seen before - like although the sound can be loud enough the clarity is so bad that I can't make out the words, and of course IBS-C. So I think we are a group that has totally got the medical profession stumped. At least we can be proud of that, hey!!


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

For all those who have listed depression and anxiety/stress as a problem, I can certainly relate. It wasn't until I got on small doses of Xanax--which stopped my 6 months of daily mutiple D--and Effexor that my life returned to normal. It turns out that I had anxiety-induced D--not IBS-D as the GI said! Just something to consider. Take care.


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

For all those who have listed depression and anxiety/stress as a problem, I can certainly relate. It wasn't until I got on small doses of Xanax--which stopped my 6 months of daily mutiple D--and Effexor that my life returned to normal. It turns out that I had anxiety-induced D--not IBS-D as the GI said! Just something to consider. Take care.


----------



## sheila1 (Mar 15, 2004)

ME/CFS, Fibromyalgia, chronic back problem (unrelated to the ME & F), hiatus hernia.


----------



## sheila1 (Mar 15, 2004)

ME/CFS, Fibromyalgia, chronic back problem (unrelated to the ME & F), hiatus hernia.


----------



## summerwind (Jan 15, 2004)

bi-polar II, migraines, chronic right side pain, anxiety attacks, insomnia, high blood pressure, insulin resistance, heel spur.... ridiculus huh!summer


----------



## summerwind (Jan 15, 2004)

bi-polar II, migraines, chronic right side pain, anxiety attacks, insomnia, high blood pressure, insulin resistance, heel spur.... ridiculus huh!summer


----------



## K9Mom (Sep 20, 1999)

29 people responded.So far, 6 with confirmed thyroid disorders and another 5 which listed symptoms that *could* be a thyroid disorder. Hmmmmm....


----------



## K9Mom (Sep 20, 1999)

29 people responded.So far, 6 with confirmed thyroid disorders and another 5 which listed symptoms that *could* be a thyroid disorder. Hmmmmm....


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2004)

I have ibs-c, primary dysmenorrhea, chronic anal fissure, chronic tendonitis in both wrists & both hands, occasional panic attacks (1 or 2 a month on average) and I think that's about it?


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2004)

I have ibs-c, primary dysmenorrhea, chronic anal fissure, chronic tendonitis in both wrists & both hands, occasional panic attacks (1 or 2 a month on average) and I think that's about it?


----------



## faithj (Apr 22, 2004)

I have bad scoliosis (I call it the hunchback disorder, just crooked spine between sholder blades and top of neck), heartburn, IBS, arthritis in one knee and both ankles, extremely bad headaches caused by scoliosis, depression, anxiety, used to have yeast infections, now have lots of bladder infections. I think thats everything.







Jeez, I'm 24 and in worse shape than most seniors!


----------



## faithj (Apr 22, 2004)

I have bad scoliosis (I call it the hunchback disorder, just crooked spine between sholder blades and top of neck), heartburn, IBS, arthritis in one knee and both ankles, extremely bad headaches caused by scoliosis, depression, anxiety, used to have yeast infections, now have lots of bladder infections. I think thats everything.







Jeez, I'm 24 and in worse shape than most seniors!


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2004)

I forgot to add overactive bladder to my list. Bathrooms play a very important roll in my life! lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2004)

I forgot to add overactive bladder to my list. Bathrooms play a very important roll in my life! lol


----------



## Kams (Apr 28, 2004)

Epilepsy, thoracic spine/neck problems at present, sinus problems Sigh, I'm 29. It's a bit scary to list them - I have 7 pills a day for epilepsy and I carry anti-inflammatories, pain killers, anti-histamines and ibs symptom related meds around at all times.Weird to list it like that - makes me feel a bit...unhealthy...


----------



## Kams (Apr 28, 2004)

Epilepsy, thoracic spine/neck problems at present, sinus problems Sigh, I'm 29. It's a bit scary to list them - I have 7 pills a day for epilepsy and I carry anti-inflammatories, pain killers, anti-histamines and ibs symptom related meds around at all times.Weird to list it like that - makes me feel a bit...unhealthy...


----------



## dlt647 (Jul 30, 2003)

I have Raynauds, restless leg syndrome, GERD, endometriosis, diverticulosis, dairy/drug/chemical allergies and thyroid disorder (have nodules, but thyroid levels are normal).


----------



## dlt647 (Jul 30, 2003)

I have Raynauds, restless leg syndrome, GERD, endometriosis, diverticulosis, dairy/drug/chemical allergies and thyroid disorder (have nodules, but thyroid levels are normal).


----------



## BBDM (Oct 17, 2003)

hiatus hernia, anxiety, spastic bladder, osteoarthritis in my back and neck


----------



## BBDM (Oct 17, 2003)

hiatus hernia, anxiety, spastic bladder, osteoarthritis in my back and neck


----------



## Iowagrad (Apr 25, 2002)

CFS, restless legs, TMJ, migraines, rosacea, anorexia in past. Convinced it all started with long term antibiotic use for rosacea!


----------



## Iowagrad (Apr 25, 2002)

CFS, restless legs, TMJ, migraines, rosacea, anorexia in past. Convinced it all started with long term antibiotic use for rosacea!


----------



## Sally Jane (Jan 14, 2001)

This is very interesting. I have morning headaches and many days I'll have one in the afternoon. From my diagnosis for IBS my doctor gave me Remeron and later it was suggested that maybe it can also cause Restless Legs Syndrome. Mine is more like an ache that just makes me want to move enough to keep me awake. About a year ago my doctor noticed a swollen joint in a finger and put me on Bextra for arthritis. My mother has arthritis very badly and her hands are almost too drawn to do much. I also have high Cholesterol and always have had. I guess I don't even have to mention anxiety and depression, ha!


----------



## Sally Jane (Jan 14, 2001)

This is very interesting. I have morning headaches and many days I'll have one in the afternoon. From my diagnosis for IBS my doctor gave me Remeron and later it was suggested that maybe it can also cause Restless Legs Syndrome. Mine is more like an ache that just makes me want to move enough to keep me awake. About a year ago my doctor noticed a swollen joint in a finger and put me on Bextra for arthritis. My mother has arthritis very badly and her hands are almost too drawn to do much. I also have high Cholesterol and always have had. I guess I don't even have to mention anxiety and depression, ha!


----------



## charmedimsure (Apr 14, 2004)

I have...headaches, an overactive bladder, allergies, a constantly running nose, TMJ, scoliosis, anxiety, depression and a touch of OCD.


----------



## charmedimsure (Apr 14, 2004)

I have...headaches, an overactive bladder, allergies, a constantly running nose, TMJ, scoliosis, anxiety, depression and a touch of OCD.


----------



## chihuahua_girl (Mar 16, 2004)

Migranes and ADD. Both are seeming less of an issue now that I am getting older (I'm 25 now) I used to have 2 migranes a week and also need ritalin to go to school. Now I have about 4 migranes a year and can go to grad school/work w/out any help of my ADD medication!


----------



## chihuahua_girl (Mar 16, 2004)

Migranes and ADD. Both are seeming less of an issue now that I am getting older (I'm 25 now) I used to have 2 migranes a week and also need ritalin to go to school. Now I have about 4 migranes a year and can go to grad school/work w/out any help of my ADD medication!


----------



## Owen FitzSimons (Mar 10, 2003)

In addition to my excema and bronchitis, I forgot to mention joint pain, but is in only in my knees due to running a lot. Is there a link with my IBS? Without frequent excercise, my IBS would drive me bonkers.


----------



## Owen FitzSimons (Mar 10, 2003)

In addition to my excema and bronchitis, I forgot to mention joint pain, but is in only in my knees due to running a lot. Is there a link with my IBS? Without frequent excercise, my IBS would drive me bonkers.


----------



## NancyG (Sep 1, 2000)

I have IBS/C, severe anxiety disorder that started with panic attacks, Raynauds Syndrome and am thinking from the pain in my body that I may have Fibromyalgia and CFS.


----------



## NancyG (Sep 1, 2000)

I have IBS/C, severe anxiety disorder that started with panic attacks, Raynauds Syndrome and am thinking from the pain in my body that I may have Fibromyalgia and CFS.


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

Oh my gosh, anxiety/depression seems to be in the top 5....maybe that's what is causing so many of our problems. Here's the list of anxiety symptoms:Anxiety SymptomsSmothering sensations and Shortness of breathRacing heart, slow heart beat, palpitationsChest PainLump in throat & Difficulty swallowingSkin losing colour (blanching)SweatingShaking or shivering (Visibly or internally)Neck & shoulder pain & numbness in face or headRapid gastric emptyingIndigestion, heartburn, constipation and diarrheaSymptoms of urinary tract infectionSkin rashesWeakness in arms & tingling in the hands or feetElectric shock feeling anywhere in the bodyDry mouthInsomniaNightmaresFears of going mad or losing controlIncreased depression & suicidal feelingsAggressionSymptoms like 'flu'Distorted visionDisturbed hearingHormone problemsHeadaches & feelings of having a tight band around headSore eyesAgoraphobiaCreeping or pins and needles sensations in the skinIncreased sensitivity to light, sound, touch, and smellHyperactivity Dramatic increase in sexual feelingsPain in the face or jaw that resembles a toothache


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

Oh my gosh, anxiety/depression seems to be in the top 5....maybe that's what is causing so many of our problems. Here's the list of anxiety symptoms:Anxiety SymptomsSmothering sensations and Shortness of breathRacing heart, slow heart beat, palpitationsChest PainLump in throat & Difficulty swallowingSkin losing colour (blanching)SweatingShaking or shivering (Visibly or internally)Neck & shoulder pain & numbness in face or headRapid gastric emptyingIndigestion, heartburn, constipation and diarrheaSymptoms of urinary tract infectionSkin rashesWeakness in arms & tingling in the hands or feetElectric shock feeling anywhere in the bodyDry mouthInsomniaNightmaresFears of going mad or losing controlIncreased depression & suicidal feelingsAggressionSymptoms like 'flu'Distorted visionDisturbed hearingHormone problemsHeadaches & feelings of having a tight band around headSore eyesAgoraphobiaCreeping or pins and needles sensations in the skinIncreased sensitivity to light, sound, touch, and smellHyperactivity Dramatic increase in sexual feelingsPain in the face or jaw that resembles a toothache


----------



## scottyswotty (Jun 29, 2000)

I have a strange long term muscle rigidity condition (neuromuscular/musculo-skeletal tightness and overactivity). All muscles are really stiff like plastic cords. Can't find the cause. This has been A LOT tougher to beat than my gastrointestinal problems.


----------



## scottyswotty (Jun 29, 2000)

I have a strange long term muscle rigidity condition (neuromuscular/musculo-skeletal tightness and overactivity). All muscles are really stiff like plastic cords. Can't find the cause. This has been A LOT tougher to beat than my gastrointestinal problems.


----------



## Nath (Jan 5, 1999)

Wow, my only problem is IBS. If I didnt have IBS I would be 100%. Although IBS is doing a pretty good job of messing me up all by itself


----------



## Nath (Jan 5, 1999)

Wow, my only problem is IBS. If I didnt have IBS I would be 100%. Although IBS is doing a pretty good job of messing me up all by itself


----------



## norwood (Jan 28, 2004)

I am SOOOOOO sorry that so many of you have to suffer with so much!







I had ulcerative colitis, but have since had a colectomy/j-pouch and am healthy.You are such strong people...I'm simply amazed!


----------



## norwood (Jan 28, 2004)

I am SOOOOOO sorry that so many of you have to suffer with so much!







I had ulcerative colitis, but have since had a colectomy/j-pouch and am healthy.You are such strong people...I'm simply amazed!


----------



## whitepjs (May 19, 2004)

MS and asthma, and I'm hoping I *won't* be joining the thyroid disease 'gang' after my latest MS drug treatment (Campath)!


----------



## whitepjs (May 19, 2004)

MS and asthma, and I'm hoping I *won't* be joining the thyroid disease 'gang' after my latest MS drug treatment (Campath)!


----------



## Owen FitzSimons (Mar 10, 2003)

I forgot to mention the high BP, very slow heart beat - 38BPM, and palpitations. I have become so used to putting up with those I assumed (wrongly) that they go without saying.


----------



## Owen FitzSimons (Mar 10, 2003)

I forgot to mention the high BP, very slow heart beat - 38BPM, and palpitations. I have become so used to putting up with those I assumed (wrongly) that they go without saying.


----------



## luvslegal (May 14, 2004)

here we go: irritable bowel, chronic pain, difficulty in swallowing, Raynaud's, fibromayalia, difficulty on concentrating . . . served up on a hopeful plate.


----------



## luvslegal (May 14, 2004)

here we go: irritable bowel, chronic pain, difficulty in swallowing, Raynaud's, fibromayalia, difficulty on concentrating . . . served up on a hopeful plate.


----------



## onlyme (May 22, 2004)

IBS-D (~30 years) Interstitial Cystitis (~ 34 years most likely auto-immune in nature) Chronic Fatigue Hypothyroid High Blood Pressure Allergies of all kinds Asthma Menstrual Migraines Severe pre-eclampsia x3 (last time with HELLP syndrome) GERD Hiatal Hernia


----------



## onlyme (May 22, 2004)

IBS-D (~30 years) Interstitial Cystitis (~ 34 years most likely auto-immune in nature) Chronic Fatigue Hypothyroid High Blood Pressure Allergies of all kinds Asthma Menstrual Migraines Severe pre-eclampsia x3 (last time with HELLP syndrome) GERD Hiatal Hernia


----------



## MNBVCXZ (Apr 13, 2004)

Since November last year I have been sneezing and my nose is running. And with the pretty weather now it's worse again. Guess I have some allergies as well.


----------



## MNBVCXZ (Apr 13, 2004)

Since November last year I have been sneezing and my nose is running. And with the pretty weather now it's worse again. Guess I have some allergies as well.


----------



## yellowstar (May 10, 2004)

This is so interesting!Here goes my (comparitively small... but I'm only 21, give me time!) list: Allergies (so many I couldn't possible list them!!) asthma, eczema, back ache, recurring upper respiritory tract infections (possibly linked to asthma), recurring cystitis (at least 3-4 times a year, every year since birth, which they now think might be interstitial cystitis), pos hypoglycemia, not to metion the anxiety that seems commonplace in people with IBS. So I have some questions:1. One person has already testified that they do not seem to have any other chronic conditions. Is there anyone else who could support this? Or as a general rule, do people with IBS tend to have other things as well?2. If people with IBS tend to have other things wrong with them as well, what's the mechanism? Are we all hypochonrdiacs (or simply more likely to seek help than others)? Is it all anxiety-induced? Or is there somthing about us that means we are more likely to get sick than other people? I'm particularly interested in the 'allergies' bit (rightly or wrongly, I include asthma and eczema in that category)... Why do so many people with IBS also have allergies? For those of you with allergies, did you have them before, and have they developed since your IBS? I've had my allergies for years, and my IBS was diagnosed less than 3 weeks ago.What do you all think? I'd be really interested to find out if there's a link here...


----------



## yellowstar (May 10, 2004)

This is so interesting!Here goes my (comparitively small... but I'm only 21, give me time!) list: Allergies (so many I couldn't possible list them!!) asthma, eczema, back ache, recurring upper respiritory tract infections (possibly linked to asthma), recurring cystitis (at least 3-4 times a year, every year since birth, which they now think might be interstitial cystitis), pos hypoglycemia, not to metion the anxiety that seems commonplace in people with IBS. So I have some questions:1. One person has already testified that they do not seem to have any other chronic conditions. Is there anyone else who could support this? Or as a general rule, do people with IBS tend to have other things as well?2. If people with IBS tend to have other things wrong with them as well, what's the mechanism? Are we all hypochonrdiacs (or simply more likely to seek help than others)? Is it all anxiety-induced? Or is there somthing about us that means we are more likely to get sick than other people? I'm particularly interested in the 'allergies' bit (rightly or wrongly, I include asthma and eczema in that category)... Why do so many people with IBS also have allergies? For those of you with allergies, did you have them before, and have they developed since your IBS? I've had my allergies for years, and my IBS was diagnosed less than 3 weeks ago.What do you all think? I'd be really interested to find out if there's a link here...


----------



## MNBVCXZ (Apr 13, 2004)

Well it makes sense we have so many allergies as almost anyone has an allergie or has had one. And you'll probably get more posts from the ones who do have an allergie then the one who don't, cause they dun feel like posting here as much as the ones that do have an allergie. I have been wondering as well about it though. But I doubt it...


----------



## MNBVCXZ (Apr 13, 2004)

Well it makes sense we have so many allergies as almost anyone has an allergie or has had one. And you'll probably get more posts from the ones who do have an allergie then the one who don't, cause they dun feel like posting here as much as the ones that do have an allergie. I have been wondering as well about it though. But I doubt it...


----------



## onlyme (May 22, 2004)

My doc and I think most of my health problems are autoimmune/allergy related.


----------



## onlyme (May 22, 2004)

My doc and I think most of my health problems are autoimmune/allergy related.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2004)

I am new here and started looking at the topics to see if there was experience with a coorelation between IBS and MS. Wow, so many chronic disorders!!! "Course it sorta makes sense IBS and all the gastro-intestinal thingys have to do with our food and how we ustilize it,or don't as the case may be. So many folks seem to deal with anxiey/depression issues. It is a chicken or egg thing, I wonder? Just a thought. Now my list of chronic things. I have allergies, restless leg syndrome, excema, recurrent cystitis( I keep antibiotics with me all the time, BI don't happen at conveiniant times. I have chronic, constant joint pain, but itis because of my very SAD feet. IBS. and acid reflus disorder. I have gone on too long. Sorry!


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2004)

I am new here and started looking at the topics to see if there was experience with a coorelation between IBS and MS. Wow, so many chronic disorders!!! "Course it sorta makes sense IBS and all the gastro-intestinal thingys have to do with our food and how we ustilize it,or don't as the case may be. So many folks seem to deal with anxiey/depression issues. It is a chicken or egg thing, I wonder? Just a thought. Now my list of chronic things. I have allergies, restless leg syndrome, excema, recurrent cystitis( I keep antibiotics with me all the time, BI don't happen at conveiniant times. I have chronic, constant joint pain, but itis because of my very SAD feet. IBS. and acid reflus disorder. I have gone on too long. Sorry!


----------



## 5069 (Jul 17, 2003)

OK here goes. I have Menierer's disease, Essential Tremor, TMJ, some allergies, sinus problems - this caused Menierer's Disease, arthritis, hypertension, Gerd, Hiatal Hernia which I am convinced started my IBS also. Annem PS-I lost a kidney through MD's error in judgment.


----------



## 5069 (Jul 17, 2003)

OK here goes. I have Menierer's disease, Essential Tremor, TMJ, some allergies, sinus problems - this caused Menierer's Disease, arthritis, hypertension, Gerd, Hiatal Hernia which I am convinced started my IBS also. Annem PS-I lost a kidney through MD's error in judgment.


----------



## Nicole.Avci (May 20, 2004)

In addition to IBS-D, I have overactive bladder, fequent headaches (but rarely true migraines) and allergies. I am 32, and am dreading what health problems may come my way in my 40s!


----------



## Nicole.Avci (May 20, 2004)

In addition to IBS-D, I have overactive bladder, fequent headaches (but rarely true migraines) and allergies. I am 32, and am dreading what health problems may come my way in my 40s!


----------



## mccicc (May 28, 2004)

Hello, everyoneI'm new to the board. I came down with IBS-D about four months after a month-long treatment in 2000 of several IV antibiotics for an abdominal infection caused by a test to see if the fallopian tubes were open...one was, partially, and the trouble began from there.Since then, I've had IBS-D, rosacea, and a sensitive tongue (no diagnosis on the last, but my acupuncturist last year said I was allergic to vitamin C and boy, does one part of my tongue hurt when I have any citrus!).I've had hay fever and cat allergies since my teens and my endometriosis (on my ovaries) was diagnosed in the early 90s.I finally have seen a Gastroenterologist who will give me lots of tests and hopefully give me a diagnosis, something to start from. (The first gastro said eat yogurt when I came to him with my tale of woe.)- mccicc


----------



## mccicc (May 28, 2004)

Hello, everyoneI'm new to the board. I came down with IBS-D about four months after a month-long treatment in 2000 of several IV antibiotics for an abdominal infection caused by a test to see if the fallopian tubes were open...one was, partially, and the trouble began from there.Since then, I've had IBS-D, rosacea, and a sensitive tongue (no diagnosis on the last, but my acupuncturist last year said I was allergic to vitamin C and boy, does one part of my tongue hurt when I have any citrus!).I've had hay fever and cat allergies since my teens and my endometriosis (on my ovaries) was diagnosed in the early 90s.I finally have seen a Gastroenterologist who will give me lots of tests and hopefully give me a diagnosis, something to start from. (The first gastro said eat yogurt when I came to him with my tale of woe.)- mccicc


----------



## Ann Hanson (Apr 15, 2004)

Wow I can't believe how many people have TMJ. I have it too- it gets worse and worse. No more protein bars!


----------



## Ann Hanson (Apr 15, 2004)

Wow I can't believe how many people have TMJ. I have it too- it gets worse and worse. No more protein bars!


----------



## davidgee (Sep 3, 2003)

Epilepsy,Here


----------



## davidgee (Sep 3, 2003)

Epilepsy,Here


----------



## catloverlou (Jul 7, 2003)

I have IBS-D, restless legs syndrome, fibromyalgia, and excema. Hope everyone is doing better! Catlover Linda


----------



## catloverlou (Jul 7, 2003)

I have IBS-D, restless legs syndrome, fibromyalgia, and excema. Hope everyone is doing better! Catlover Linda


----------



## Owen FitzSimons (Mar 10, 2003)

I wonder if eczema is the winner of the 'most common other illness award' of IBS sufferers? My wife does not have eczema, or IBS. My eczema got really bad (open sores) when I was on the 2 anti-biotics for one month that I think caused my IBS, which started right after the anti-biotics were terminated.


----------



## Owen FitzSimons (Mar 10, 2003)

I wonder if eczema is the winner of the 'most common other illness award' of IBS sufferers? My wife does not have eczema, or IBS. My eczema got really bad (open sores) when I was on the 2 anti-biotics for one month that I think caused my IBS, which started right after the anti-biotics were terminated.


----------



## autumn (Oct 5, 2004)

I have Hashimoto's Thyroiditis and Generalized Anxiety Disorder.


----------



## autumn (Oct 5, 2004)

I have Hashimoto's Thyroiditis and Generalized Anxiety Disorder.


----------



## cube (Sep 30, 2004)

I have Rheumatoid arthritis, Fibromyalgia and axiety.Ibs c


----------



## cube (Sep 30, 2004)

I have Rheumatoid arthritis, Fibromyalgia and axiety.Ibs c


----------



## cube (Sep 30, 2004)

I have Rheumatoid arthritis, Fibromyalgia and axiety.Ibs c


----------



## cube (Sep 30, 2004)

I have Rheumatoid arthritis, Fibromyalgia and axiety.Ibs c


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

Both TMJ and excezma (sp?) are very often symptomsof anxiety/stress so I don't think it is at all unusual that it shows up here. Anxiety is one of the leading causes of GI problems across the board. Take care.


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

Both TMJ and excezma (sp?) are very often symptomsof anxiety/stress so I don't think it is at all unusual that it shows up here. Anxiety is one of the leading causes of GI problems across the board. Take care.


----------



## squeaker (Sep 10, 2004)

i am hypothyriod and am bipolar (manic-depressive) isnt life grand?squeaker


----------



## squeaker (Sep 10, 2004)

i am hypothyriod and am bipolar (manic-depressive) isnt life grand?squeaker


----------



## theresnopoint (Sep 7, 2003)

i have diabetes (when i got ibs and couldnt eat it almost killed me. anxiety and depression, polycystic ovarian syndrome, high blood pressure, i forget the formal name but my pituitary gland is swollen and it causes a lot of problems with my menstrual cycle and hormone levels...all of these give me constant high/low blood sugar, im almst never in my good zone, and then IBS which i link to the diabetes, possibly from shooting insulin into my stomach for the past 7 years.


----------



## theresnopoint (Sep 7, 2003)

i have diabetes (when i got ibs and couldnt eat it almost killed me. anxiety and depression, polycystic ovarian syndrome, high blood pressure, i forget the formal name but my pituitary gland is swollen and it causes a lot of problems with my menstrual cycle and hormone levels...all of these give me constant high/low blood sugar, im almst never in my good zone, and then IBS which i link to the diabetes, possibly from shooting insulin into my stomach for the past 7 years.


----------



## hyenaDEN5 (Sep 3, 2004)

-Hashimoto's hypothyroidism (yes interesting about that isn't it?), -had my appendix out, -had some minor TMJ problems in past. It is a lot better now, but the jaw still cracks and 'unhinges' now and then when I yawn,-seasonal allergies,-receding gumline, - twitching thumb w/o being able to make it stop for about a month. same time as TMJ problems and IBS worsening...hmm stressed much?-toenail fungus...or so they say. I've had it for 14 years and it never changed or spread, just looked a little odd.-_intense_ menstural cramps,-and my feet have a severly high arch, such that I can't stand for 10 minutes w/o a specially designed foot pad without my feet hurting like someone who has been standing on them for 8 hours. (no exageration. I just finally went to the doctor on it, before I always thought I was a wimp)-(and don't forget IBS-C with some D and lots of cramping/discomfort that I've had as far as I can remember)Someone...not you all...would probably look at all this and think these problems are "all in my head" but I tell those people they AREN'T.


----------



## hyenaDEN5 (Sep 3, 2004)

-Hashimoto's hypothyroidism (yes interesting about that isn't it?), -had my appendix out, -had some minor TMJ problems in past. It is a lot better now, but the jaw still cracks and 'unhinges' now and then when I yawn,-seasonal allergies,-receding gumline, - twitching thumb w/o being able to make it stop for about a month. same time as TMJ problems and IBS worsening...hmm stressed much?-toenail fungus...or so they say. I've had it for 14 years and it never changed or spread, just looked a little odd.-_intense_ menstural cramps,-and my feet have a severly high arch, such that I can't stand for 10 minutes w/o a specially designed foot pad without my feet hurting like someone who has been standing on them for 8 hours. (no exageration. I just finally went to the doctor on it, before I always thought I was a wimp)-(and don't forget IBS-C with some D and lots of cramping/discomfort that I've had as far as I can remember)Someone...not you all...would probably look at all this and think these problems are "all in my head" but I tell those people they AREN'T.


----------



## meckle (Mar 5, 2003)

This is an interesting thread. Does someone want to make a spreadsheet and graph the top ten ?? (I have not got the time !!)Well i had IBS - got that cured.I had several years ago back pain (lumbar area) which I found rolfing very useful for when all else failed (www.rolf.org).I have had Raynauds from childhood. I have TMJ and joint pain throughout my body for the past two years. I ahve recently found out I have very high levels of mercury in my body which I believe is the cause of the TMJ and joint pain. I also have a tremor in my left hand when I try to use it in certain ways. Last week I had a visible involuntary twitch in one of my left fingers for a day - I also suspect this and the termor are to do with the mercury.I am getting treatment for the mercury soon and will post how I get on.


----------



## meckle (Mar 5, 2003)

This is an interesting thread. Does someone want to make a spreadsheet and graph the top ten ?? (I have not got the time !!)Well i had IBS - got that cured.I had several years ago back pain (lumbar area) which I found rolfing very useful for when all else failed (www.rolf.org).I have had Raynauds from childhood. I have TMJ and joint pain throughout my body for the past two years. I ahve recently found out I have very high levels of mercury in my body which I believe is the cause of the TMJ and joint pain. I also have a tremor in my left hand when I try to use it in certain ways. Last week I had a visible involuntary twitch in one of my left fingers for a day - I also suspect this and the termor are to do with the mercury.I am getting treatment for the mercury soon and will post how I get on.


----------



## heatherstar (Aug 11, 2004)

IBS-A, TMJ, Vulvodynia (in remisson for three and half years!!) Rapid transit from Gallbladder removel!!That's it. It's enough.I am so sorry to hear how many things everybody has to deal with. LOTS OF LOVE!!!


----------



## heatherstar (Aug 11, 2004)

IBS-A, TMJ, Vulvodynia (in remisson for three and half years!!) Rapid transit from Gallbladder removel!!That's it. It's enough.I am so sorry to hear how many things everybody has to deal with. LOTS OF LOVE!!!


----------



## hyenaDEN5 (Sep 3, 2004)

meckle...you say the TMJ and twitching thumb are related somehow? Was medicine you took for it what gave you mercury, or what? I don't get it. All I know is I was having worsened IBS, then TMJ pain, then this twitching thumb thing. I couldn't help but notice the slight correlation between that and what you had.


----------



## hyenaDEN5 (Sep 3, 2004)

meckle...you say the TMJ and twitching thumb are related somehow? Was medicine you took for it what gave you mercury, or what? I don't get it. All I know is I was having worsened IBS, then TMJ pain, then this twitching thumb thing.  I couldn't help but notice the slight correlation between that and what you had.


----------



## begone (Oct 9, 2004)

the two autoimmune diseases in my signature are sjogrens & sarcoidosis. also have inflammatory arthritis, osteoarthritis, and had rheumatic fever as a teenager.hmmmm is right!


----------



## begone (Oct 9, 2004)

the two autoimmune diseases in my signature are sjogrens & sarcoidosis. also have inflammatory arthritis, osteoarthritis, and had rheumatic fever as a teenager.hmmmm is right!


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2004)

Crickey - I'm glad I just have the IBS.Sue


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2004)

Crickey - I'm glad I just have the IBS.Sue


----------



## michelle29 (Aug 4, 2004)

In addition to IBS-A I have TMJ, Anxieties, Migraines, Allergies, Chronis Sinisitis, and MVP. I also have frequent bouts of insomnia. I had excema a a child but it went away.


----------



## michelle29 (Aug 4, 2004)

In addition to IBS-A I have TMJ, Anxieties, Migraines, Allergies, Chronis Sinisitis, and MVP. I also have frequent bouts of insomnia. I had excema a a child but it went away.


----------



## Arch-Angel (Aug 13, 2004)

Aspergers Syndrome(even though it's not an illness) IBS, Panic Disorder, Chronic Severe Depression, And maybe Schizophrenia(i have to see a mental health professional.)


----------



## Arch-Angel (Aug 13, 2004)

Aspergers Syndrome(even though it's not an illness) IBS, Panic Disorder, Chronic Severe Depression, And maybe Schizophrenia(i have to see a mental health professional.)


----------



## dottiesredshoes (Oct 12, 2004)

I am only 26 and have the following: TMJ in the past, Chronic Migraines, Manic Depressive (Bipolar), IBS/D, Seasonal Allergies, Gall Bladder removed 2002, Appendix removed 2003, lower abdomine infection around small intestine (laproscopic surgery August 2004).


----------



## dottiesredshoes (Oct 12, 2004)

I am only 26 and have the following: TMJ in the past, Chronic Migraines, Manic Depressive (Bipolar), IBS/D, Seasonal Allergies, Gall Bladder removed 2002, Appendix removed 2003, lower abdomine infection around small intestine (laproscopic surgery August 2004).


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

This is interesting! I have Rheumatoid Arthritis, Fibromyalgia, mild Asthma, IBS, border high blood pressure, Restless Leg Syndrome, GERD, & allergies. P.S. Hi to all the new members! Welcome!!


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

This is interesting! I have Rheumatoid Arthritis, Fibromyalgia, mild Asthma, IBS, border high blood pressure, Restless Leg Syndrome, GERD, & allergies. P.S. Hi to all the new members! Welcome!!


----------



## Sally Jane (Jan 14, 2001)

Wow! I'm almost ashamed to list mine now. I do have Restless Leg Syndrome sometimes that keeps me awake. It is not actually a pain but a kind of dull ache that just makes me want to move. I also have high cholesterol and I'm taking Zocor for that. I have diverticulitis sometimes when I do something stupid like eat poppy seed dressing or something with tiny seed in it. But this list is nothing compared to the others!


----------



## Sally Jane (Jan 14, 2001)

Wow! I'm almost ashamed to list mine now. I do have Restless Leg Syndrome sometimes that keeps me awake. It is not actually a pain but a kind of dull ache that just makes me want to move. I also have high cholesterol and I'm taking Zocor for that. I have diverticulitis sometimes when I do something stupid like eat poppy seed dressing or something with tiny seed in it. But this list is nothing compared to the others!


----------



## meckle (Mar 5, 2003)

> quote: meckle...you say the TMJ and twitching thumb are related somehow? Was medicine you took for it what gave you mercury, or what? I don't get it. All I know is I was having worsened IBS, then TMJ pain, then this twitching thumb thing. I couldn't help but notice the slight correlation between that and what you had.


Well I'm not saying anything about what is going on with you, but in my case it seems as if the joint aches (which I get all over and TMJ is but a part of) and the nerve effects I get in my left arm - tremor, twitching finger seem to all be part of the same problem. I am taking supplements to help and the various symtpoms all seem to wax and wane in synch with each other and with my diet/supplemental status.There are other problems that can cause some of these syptoms - so don't take my story and presume the same things are happening - its just onem possibility.Where did the mercury come from ? Good question. Possible sources of mercury are - diet, tap water, certain vaccines (this is controversial), dental fillings (this is also controversial) and exposure whilst in the womb if your mother had lots of fillings.This whole mercury thing is controversial - its accepted by some medics and not others.For myself - I'm pretty convinced its the source of my problems -though I don't know where I've gotten the mercury from. I have 3 mercury fillings - but I'm not entirely convinced thats the source. There are a couple of possibilities. I am going to try and get my parents to get tested - they both have a lot of fillings and show some of the symptoms. My brother has no fillings but also has some symtpoms. I may also get our tap water checked out if I have the time and its not too difficult to arrange.Here's my achy joint story: http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...c;f=27;t=002052


----------



## meckle (Mar 5, 2003)

> quote: meckle...you say the TMJ and twitching thumb are related somehow? Was medicine you took for it what gave you mercury, or what? I don't get it. All I know is I was having worsened IBS, then TMJ pain, then this twitching thumb thing. I couldn't help but notice the slight correlation between that and what you had.


Well I'm not saying anything about what is going on with you, but in my case it seems as if the joint aches (which I get all over and TMJ is but a part of) and the nerve effects I get in my left arm - tremor, twitching finger seem to all be part of the same problem. I am taking supplements to help and the various symtpoms all seem to wax and wane in synch with each other and with my diet/supplemental status.There are other problems that can cause some of these syptoms - so don't take my story and presume the same things are happening - its just onem possibility.Where did the mercury come from ? Good question. Possible sources of mercury are - diet, tap water, certain vaccines (this is controversial), dental fillings (this is also controversial) and exposure whilst in the womb if your mother had lots of fillings.This whole mercury thing is controversial - its accepted by some medics and not others.For myself - I'm pretty convinced its the source of my problems -though I don't know where I've gotten the mercury from. I have 3 mercury fillings - but I'm not entirely convinced thats the source. There are a couple of possibilities. I am going to try and get my parents to get tested - they both have a lot of fillings and show some of the symptoms. My brother has no fillings but also has some symtpoms. I may also get our tap water checked out if I have the time and its not too difficult to arrange.Here's my achy joint story: http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...c;f=27;t=002052


----------



## leoandoreosmom (Oct 13, 2004)

Gerd, Crohn's Disease, IBS, High Blood Pressure, Asthma, Chronic Tendonitis both wrists, Mitral Valve Prolapse, Benign Kidney Tumers (removed 9/16), Chronic Back pain/sciaticaI think that about covers it!PS - I am a newbie just signed up yesterday!


----------



## leoandoreosmom (Oct 13, 2004)

Gerd, Crohn's Disease, IBS, High Blood Pressure, Asthma, Chronic Tendonitis both wrists, Mitral Valve Prolapse, Benign Kidney Tumers (removed 9/16), Chronic Back pain/sciaticaI think that about covers it!PS - I am a newbie just signed up yesterday!


----------



## hyenaDEN5 (Sep 3, 2004)

Thanks meckle. Well, you're right, I am sure different people have different ailments. But I suppose I am always looking for any possible connections between all of my ailments, so anything like what you said pricks up my ears...eyes...uh...thanks anyways! sorry about your stupid aching jointshi, leoandoreos...







Looks like you have a lot of #### ailing you :/


----------



## hyenaDEN5 (Sep 3, 2004)

Thanks meckle. Well, you're right, I am sure different people have different ailments. But I suppose I am always looking for any possible connections between all of my ailments, so anything like what you said pricks up my ears...eyes...uh...thanks anyways! sorry about your stupid aching jointshi, leoandoreos...







Looks like you have a lot of #### ailing you :/


----------



## Schnukie (Oct 3, 2003)

I have crohns, IBS, Arthritis, broncitis, tendonitis, carpal tunnel, gallblader removed, a foot that is killing me (don't know what it is yet, 3 months now), back problems, and I'm sure there is more....I need a beer.....lmaoWe share a lot and only best wishes to all.


----------



## Schnukie (Oct 3, 2003)

I have crohns, IBS, Arthritis, broncitis, tendonitis, carpal tunnel, gallblader removed, a foot that is killing me (don't know what it is yet, 3 months now), back problems, and I'm sure there is more....I need a beer.....lmaoWe share a lot and only best wishes to all.


----------



## denisandfluff (Aug 6, 2004)

My (comparitively mild list of ailments) in date order of onset then:Too young to remember - fungusy toenails (ongoing and untreated)Age 14 (pre "boys") - hideously severe thrush (ongoing and untreatable as far as I know - the drugs just dont make any difference)Age 22 - IBS-C (ongoing and bar laxatives, essentially untreated)Age 30 - Asthma (managed to beat this with lots of exercise)Age 33 - headaches - really awful pass out stabbing pains (went away after a couple of years)Age 37 - First 40mm ovarian cyst (removed, but I've since grown another of the same size)Age 38 - Diverticular Disease (but I have had this for years its just that I didnt know because I've been refusing to let the medical profession maul me around).Thats it.I am ignoring aches, pains and anxiety as they all stem from the IBS and DD.However, I suspect that people who consider themselves healthy would also come up with a list of ailments if they were pressed - this does NOT mean that this string makes for anything other than alarming reading - it just means that our culture, advertising etc leads one to believe that everyone else is tickety-boo. I dont think that they are. I think that we are all being poisoned every time we eat or drink anything. Our lifestyles are totally un-natural and our stress levels are intolerable. Thats why we are all so ill. Hey - biologically we are supposed to be wandering about in the woods all day picking berries ............Sorry for going on.


----------



## denisandfluff (Aug 6, 2004)

My (comparitively mild list of ailments) in date order of onset then:Too young to remember - fungusy toenails (ongoing and untreated)Age 14 (pre "boys") - hideously severe thrush (ongoing and untreatable as far as I know - the drugs just dont make any difference)Age 22 - IBS-C (ongoing and bar laxatives, essentially untreated)Age 30 - Asthma (managed to beat this with lots of exercise)Age 33 - headaches - really awful pass out stabbing pains (went away after a couple of years)Age 37 - First 40mm ovarian cyst (removed, but I've since grown another of the same size)Age 38 - Diverticular Disease (but I have had this for years its just that I didnt know because I've been refusing to let the medical profession maul me around).Thats it.I am ignoring aches, pains and anxiety as they all stem from the IBS and DD.However, I suspect that people who consider themselves healthy would also come up with a list of ailments if they were pressed - this does NOT mean that this string makes for anything other than alarming reading - it just means that our culture, advertising etc leads one to believe that everyone else is tickety-boo. I dont think that they are. I think that we are all being poisoned every time we eat or drink anything. Our lifestyles are totally un-natural and our stress levels are intolerable. Thats why we are all so ill. Hey - biologically we are supposed to be wandering about in the woods all day picking berries ............Sorry for going on.


----------



## Keepingfaith19 (Oct 16, 2004)

Honey every one with IBS gets totaled. But you can live. People dont realize how painful this stuff is. I am so sorry. Its tough. I have a sodium defenciency, A cyst in the left fallopian tube that wont stop bleeding and something like acid reflux(cant figure it out yet). I feel your pain.


----------



## Keepingfaith19 (Oct 16, 2004)

Honey every one with IBS gets totaled. But you can live. People dont realize how painful this stuff is. I am so sorry. Its tough. I have a sodium defenciency, A cyst in the left fallopian tube that wont stop bleeding and something like acid reflux(cant figure it out yet). I feel your pain.


----------



## meckle (Mar 5, 2003)

> quote: However, I suspect that people who consider themselves healthy would also come up with a list of ailments if they were pressed - this does NOT mean that this string makes for anything other than alarming reading - it just means that our culture, advertising etc leads one to believe that everyone else is tickety-boo. I dont think that they are. I think that we are all being poisoned every time we eat or drink anything. Our lifestyles are totally un-natural and our stress levels are intolerable. Thats why we are all so ill. Hey - biologically we are supposed to be wandering about in the woods all day picking berries ............


Actually I think there are some genuinely healthy people out there who manage to balance everything just right. Not enough mind you !!!


> quote:I think that we are all being poisoned every time we eat or drink anything.


.....depends how well educated you are on what you eat (and your parents also since they decide what you eat as a child !!). I feel that most people are very poorly educated in this regard (speaking from the perspective of having being ignorant and educated myself !!).


----------



## meckle (Mar 5, 2003)

> quote: However, I suspect that people who consider themselves healthy would also come up with a list of ailments if they were pressed - this does NOT mean that this string makes for anything other than alarming reading - it just means that our culture, advertising etc leads one to believe that everyone else is tickety-boo. I dont think that they are. I think that we are all being poisoned every time we eat or drink anything. Our lifestyles are totally un-natural and our stress levels are intolerable. Thats why we are all so ill. Hey - biologically we are supposed to be wandering about in the woods all day picking berries ............


Actually I think there are some genuinely healthy people out there who manage to balance everything just right. Not enough mind you !!!


> quote:I think that we are all being poisoned every time we eat or drink anything.


.....depends how well educated you are on what you eat (and your parents also since they decide what you eat as a child !!). I feel that most people are very poorly educated in this regard (speaking from the perspective of having being ignorant and educated myself !!).


----------



## jools41 (Jan 8, 2004)

i have a stomach ulcer,an overactive bladder (im getting a bladder lift op this week)







i have interstitial cystitis, depression, panic attacks,painful wrist and leg joints, migraines, and i cant stop sweating (apparantly my body is lacking in oestrogen) prob spelt that wrong lol.I had to have a hysterectomy when i was 36 and i have been plagued with hot flushes , out of breath etc..life can suck! you think why me? im only 42 yet i feel like 92


----------



## jools41 (Jan 8, 2004)

i have a stomach ulcer,an overactive bladder (im getting a bladder lift op this week)







i have interstitial cystitis, depression, panic attacks,painful wrist and leg joints, migraines, and i cant stop sweating (apparantly my body is lacking in oestrogen) prob spelt that wrong lol.I had to have a hysterectomy when i was 36 and i have been plagued with hot flushes , out of breath etc..life can suck! you think why me? im only 42 yet i feel like 92


----------



## CupcakeDeviant (Oct 6, 2004)

19 year old with IBS-D, also dealing with chronic fatigue, and an anxiety disorder. Also had a past eating disorder (Ana).


----------



## CupcakeDeviant (Oct 6, 2004)

19 year old with IBS-D, also dealing with chronic fatigue, and an anxiety disorder. Also had a past eating disorder (Ana).


----------



## apchechic (Oct 20, 2004)

ok, here is a question for those with fibromyalgia. Do your shoulders hurt with it(on the top of your arm, not the back)? I have all of the known diagnosis spots, but can't get the army doctors to diagnose it. (imagine that) About the fissures, is that a spot that pops up in the same spot everytime, burns like the dickens, hurts like hell, and then goes away in a couple of days? Wow, this is nuts, I have learned alot in my first day here. I also have Carpal Tunnel, and am tired 24/7. Glad to know that I am not alone


----------



## apchechic (Oct 20, 2004)

ok, here is a question for those with fibromyalgia. Do your shoulders hurt with it(on the top of your arm, not the back)? I have all of the known diagnosis spots, but can't get the army doctors to diagnose it. (imagine that) About the fissures, is that a spot that pops up in the same spot everytime, burns like the dickens, hurts like hell, and then goes away in a couple of days? Wow, this is nuts, I have learned alot in my first day here. I also have Carpal Tunnel, and am tired 24/7. Glad to know that I am not alone


----------



## Dearest_helpless911 (Dec 18, 2003)

I have a weird question i mean, my parents are are cousins, far cousins, but there related and there married, and I heard people that are related and kids, there kids have a higher percentage of being for with problems. My brother has speech problems and i guess has more problem at school then most kids do. My sister was born with a lazy eye, where her eye moves out of place. I well when i was small I had kidney problems, they found the tube where the pee comes out of was out of place and was making my pee spray up. So my question is I know I have IBS for 8 years now, could this be a defect from my birth and a cause of my parents being related???? anyone know to answer this???


----------



## Dearest_helpless911 (Dec 18, 2003)

I have a weird question i mean, my parents are are cousins, far cousins, but there related and there married, and I heard people that are related and kids, there kids have a higher percentage of being for with problems. My brother has speech problems and i guess has more problem at school then most kids do. My sister was born with a lazy eye, where her eye moves out of place. I well when i was small I had kidney problems, they found the tube where the pee comes out of was out of place and was making my pee spray up. So my question is I know I have IBS for 8 years now, could this be a defect from my birth and a cause of my parents being related???? anyone know to answer this???


----------



## littlelulu (Jul 22, 2004)

Have fibro, osteoarth, GERD, erratic heart beat, depression/anxiety, sleeplessness, bursitis, TMJ..the list goes on. IBS the newest.


----------



## littlelulu (Jul 22, 2004)

Have fibro, osteoarth, GERD, erratic heart beat, depression/anxiety, sleeplessness, bursitis, TMJ..the list goes on. IBS the newest.


----------



## Suesse (Oct 21, 2004)

I have IBS, reflux, Depression since age 11, anxiety, phobias, sinus problems, eczema, previous eating disorders, acne,had bacterial meningitis and probably tonnes more I've forgotten. My family medical history intrigues med students.Is some genius scientist out there going to glean vital info from this thread??? It'd be like really useful free research info for a pharmaceutical company to banish IBS forever!


----------



## Suesse (Oct 21, 2004)

I have IBS, reflux, Depression since age 11, anxiety, phobias, sinus problems, eczema, previous eating disorders, acne,had bacterial meningitis and probably tonnes more I've forgotten. My family medical history intrigues med students.Is some genius scientist out there going to glean vital info from this thread??? It'd be like really useful free research info for a pharmaceutical company to banish IBS forever!


----------



## Suesse (Oct 21, 2004)

Oh I forgot all my menstrual problems........lets just say extreme pain! and chronic cystitis and thrush, probably still forgot more, i forget when i was last healthy...maybe 15 years ago or more.


----------



## Suesse (Oct 21, 2004)

Oh I forgot all my menstrual problems........lets just say extreme pain! and chronic cystitis and thrush, probably still forgot more, i forget when i was last healthy...maybe 15 years ago or more.


----------



## Wabbit (Oct 22, 2004)

General Anxiety Disorder, IBS, Obsessive-Compulsive Disorder


----------



## Wabbit (Oct 22, 2004)

General Anxiety Disorder, IBS, Obsessive-Compulsive Disorder


----------



## cantelope (Oct 4, 2004)

depression and raynauds


----------



## cantelope (Oct 4, 2004)

depression and raynauds


----------



## meckle (Mar 5, 2003)

> quote:It'd be like really useful free research info for a pharmaceutical company to banish IBS forever!


.....there wouldn't be much profit in that now would there ?


----------



## meckle (Mar 5, 2003)

> quote:It'd be like really useful free research info for a pharmaceutical company to banish IBS forever!


.....there wouldn't be much profit in that now would there ?


----------



## raidon (Oct 27, 2004)

IBS,depression,anxiety,social anxiety, and going through tests at the moment for prostate and bladder problems


----------



## raidon (Oct 27, 2004)

IBS,depression,anxiety,social anxiety, and going through tests at the moment for prostate and bladder problems


----------



## kristie (Nov 4, 2004)

ok I have allergies, had gallbladder removed,anxietie, depression, Insomnia, asthma, panic attacks, eczema, back pain,indometriosis, and have pre cancer cells removed from cervix IBS-D I think thats it ?


----------



## kristie (Nov 4, 2004)

ok I have allergies, had gallbladder removed,anxietie, depression, Insomnia, asthma, panic attacks, eczema, back pain,indometriosis, and have pre cancer cells removed from cervix IBS-D I think thats it ?


----------



## barre (Mar 21, 2004)

i have allergies and skin disorders


----------



## barre (Mar 21, 2004)

i have allergies and skin disorders


----------



## megtrent (Jun 2, 2003)

I have had IBS-d for 20 years. I spend no less than 1 1/2hours every morning on the toilet to be well enough to go to work everyday. I take librax and lomotil everyday for I don't know how many years. I also was diagnosed 9 years ago with hyperthyroid disease or graves disease and was treated so I take medication for that for the rest of my life.


----------



## megtrent (Jun 2, 2003)

I have had IBS-d for 20 years. I spend no less than 1 1/2hours every morning on the toilet to be well enough to go to work everyday. I take librax and lomotil everyday for I don't know how many years. I also was diagnosed 9 years ago with hyperthyroid disease or graves disease and was treated so I take medication for that for the rest of my life.


----------



## hyenaDEN5 (Sep 3, 2004)

Dearest_Helpless you asked: "So my question is I know I have IBS for 8 years now, could this be a defect from my birth and a cause of my parents being related???? anyone know to answer this??? "I don't think those things happen just by the fact that your parents are related. IT isn't like if you marry your sister your kid will have 3 legs because of it. What it does mean is because of the fact they are somewhat related, there is a higher risk of you getting whatever they may carry in their genes or something. Let's say your mom carries the recessive gene for some disorder. Chances are more likely that the male will have this gene too in order to bring out the disorder in the kid if he is related.As for IBS...I don't think anybody knows what causes that yet. If it is genetic, then it could be a possibility that your parent's relation may have been a cause...but there are so many factors that could cause IBS that it is hard to tell.


----------



## hyenaDEN5 (Sep 3, 2004)

Dearest_Helpless you asked: "So my question is I know I have IBS for 8 years now, could this be a defect from my birth and a cause of my parents being related???? anyone know to answer this??? "I don't think those things happen just by the fact that your parents are related. IT isn't like if you marry your sister your kid will have 3 legs because of it. What it does mean is because of the fact they are somewhat related, there is a higher risk of you getting whatever they may carry in their genes or something. Let's say your mom carries the recessive gene for some disorder. Chances are more likely that the male will have this gene too in order to bring out the disorder in the kid if he is related.As for IBS...I don't think anybody knows what causes that yet. If it is genetic, then it could be a possibility that your parent's relation may have been a cause...but there are so many factors that could cause IBS that it is hard to tell.


----------



## magnoliamusings (Sep 3, 2004)

Along with IBS I have depression, am missing a gall bladder and a uterus, have PCOS (I still have my ovaries), chronic allergies and sinusitis, insomnia (which is related to the depression, I think), cluster headaches and I'm only 34. Oh! fibrocystic disease, too. Thank God they always turn out to be benign.


----------



## magnoliamusings (Sep 3, 2004)

Along with IBS I have depression, am missing a gall bladder and a uterus, have PCOS (I still have my ovaries), chronic allergies and sinusitis, insomnia (which is related to the depression, I think), cluster headaches and I'm only 34. Oh! fibrocystic disease, too. Thank God they always turn out to be benign.


----------



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

severe shellfish allergy (age 30)anxietydepressionherniated c-6 diskarthritis throughout my backadult acnescoliosischronic bowel/intestinal pain (see signature)type a personalityallergies to catspelvic pain on-and-off


----------



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

severe shellfish allergy (age 30)anxietydepressionherniated c-6 diskarthritis throughout my backadult acnescoliosischronic bowel/intestinal pain (see signature)type a personalityallergies to catspelvic pain on-and-off


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 1, 2004)

I don't post much.I tend to just read the various threads, but this was interesting stuff. I also have GERD and Panic Disorder, and am allergic to all kinds of things, including most antibiotics.Tibby


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 1, 2004)

I don't post much.I tend to just read the various threads, but this was interesting stuff. I also have GERD and Panic Disorder, and am allergic to all kinds of things, including most antibiotics.Tibby


----------



## poohrn (Sep 15, 2002)

24 y/o Female- Asthma-IBS C/D-Cyclic Vomiting Syndrome w/ 2 PICC line placments (extended episodes)- Migraines- Chronic Appendicitis (finally removed 2001)- HNP L5-S1- 3 Knee surgeries- Dysmenorrhea- Low K- Anemia (Fe) - Enivironmental allergies- Food and Lactose intol (clinical response similar to celiac, although not a Dx)


----------



## poohrn (Sep 15, 2002)

24 y/o Female- Asthma-IBS C/D-Cyclic Vomiting Syndrome w/ 2 PICC line placments (extended episodes)- Migraines- Chronic Appendicitis (finally removed 2001)- HNP L5-S1- 3 Knee surgeries- Dysmenorrhea- Low K- Anemia (Fe) - Enivironmental allergies- Food and Lactose intol (clinical response similar to celiac, although not a Dx)


----------



## holly18 (Nov 10, 2004)

hiya im 18 and just been diganosed with ibs. also have:-Migranes-past eating disorder and phobias-have to be tested for Paraheamaphillia because its in my family.(Factor 5)-there is psoriasis in my family, i have a little on my scalp (where it cant be seen)-Allergies to wasp sting, septrin and aspirin-Depression (I think caused by ibs)


----------



## holly18 (Nov 10, 2004)

hiya im 18 and just been diganosed with ibs. also have:-Migranes-past eating disorder and phobias-have to be tested for Paraheamaphillia because its in my family.(Factor 5)-there is psoriasis in my family, i have a little on my scalp (where it cant be seen)-Allergies to wasp sting, septrin and aspirin-Depression (I think caused by ibs)


----------



## png1lover (Nov 12, 2004)

Hey there, just thought I would add in my two cents. I have FMS, and Hashimoto's Thyroid, I have lost 10 pregnancies, I also have IBS-D and now my doctor says I have Celiac's. I had my gallbladder taken out in 92' and have had IBS-D ever since but now it has gotten so bad I am stuck in the house all the time. I was let go from a job that I gave 17 years of my life. I was paid for an 8 hour day but worked 12 hours and they told me I was running to the bathroom way to much. It all been really depressing but I don't think I suffer from depression.


----------



## png1lover (Nov 12, 2004)

Hey there, just thought I would add in my two cents. I have FMS, and Hashimoto's Thyroid, I have lost 10 pregnancies, I also have IBS-D and now my doctor says I have Celiac's. I had my gallbladder taken out in 92' and have had IBS-D ever since but now it has gotten so bad I am stuck in the house all the time. I was let go from a job that I gave 17 years of my life. I was paid for an 8 hour day but worked 12 hours and they told me I was running to the bathroom way to much. It all been really depressing but I don't think I suffer from depression.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI"IBS ï¿½ Beyond the Bowel:The Meaning of Co-existing Medical Problems""In our recent systematic review of the medicalliterature(5), we found a total 26 different symptoms, listed in Table 1, that are reported tobe more common in IBS patients than comparison groups in at least one study.Table 1. Non-gastrointestinal symptoms more common in irritable bowel syndromepatients than in comparison groups(5).1. Headache2. Dizziness3. Heart palpitations or racing heart4. Back pain5. Shortness of breath6. Muscle ache7. Frequent urinating8. Difficulty urinating9. Sensitivity to heat or cold10. Constant tiredness11. Pain during intercourse (sex)12. Trembling hands13. Sleeping difficulties14. Bad breath/unpleasant taste inmouth15. Grinding your teeth16. Jaw pain17. Flushing of your face and neck18. Dry mouth19. Weak or wobbly legs20. Scratchy throat21. Tightness or pressure in chest22. Low sex drive23. Poor appetite24. Eye pain25. Stiff muscles26. Eye twitching" http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...c&f=10&t=001032 The Association of Irritable BowelSyndromeand Fibromyalgia http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...c&f=10&t=001033


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI"IBS ï¿½ Beyond the Bowel:The Meaning of Co-existing Medical Problems""In our recent systematic review of the medicalliterature(5), we found a total 26 different symptoms, listed in Table 1, that are reported tobe more common in IBS patients than comparison groups in at least one study.Table 1. Non-gastrointestinal symptoms more common in irritable bowel syndromepatients than in comparison groups(5).1. Headache2. Dizziness3. Heart palpitations or racing heart4. Back pain5. Shortness of breath6. Muscle ache7. Frequent urinating8. Difficulty urinating9. Sensitivity to heat or cold10. Constant tiredness11. Pain during intercourse (sex)12. Trembling hands13. Sleeping difficulties14. Bad breath/unpleasant taste inmouth15. Grinding your teeth16. Jaw pain17. Flushing of your face and neck18. Dry mouth19. Weak or wobbly legs20. Scratchy throat21. Tightness or pressure in chest22. Low sex drive23. Poor appetite24. Eye pain25. Stiff muscles26. Eye twitching" http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...c&f=10&t=001032 The Association of Irritable BowelSyndromeand Fibromyalgia http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...c&f=10&t=001033


----------



## lkemerson (Feb 7, 2002)

IBS-DRaynaudsAbsorbtion IssuesMigraineI'd love to talk to any of the other IBS'ers with Raynauds. I'd like to hear of helpful hints of things that have helped or worked for you in insuring your skin health.


----------



## lkemerson (Feb 7, 2002)

IBS-DRaynaudsAbsorbtion IssuesMigraineI'd love to talk to any of the other IBS'ers with Raynauds. I'd like to hear of helpful hints of things that have helped or worked for you in insuring your skin health.


----------



## mickey229 (Nov 12, 2004)

Ok, here goesanic AttacksMigrainesInsomniaLower back herniations (multiple)Ovarian CystsAdhesions (i think the last two are Endo, but the doc's won't diagnose)


----------



## mickey229 (Nov 12, 2004)

Ok, here goesanic AttacksMigrainesInsomniaLower back herniations (multiple)Ovarian CystsAdhesions (i think the last two are Endo, but the doc's won't diagnose)


----------



## crittersitter (Nov 13, 2004)

Hi, I have Acid reflux, IBS D, Depression, Chronic Allergies, Migraines, Arthritis in my lower back, Infertility due to endometriosis, and anxiety that seems to be under control with Lexipro.


----------



## crittersitter (Nov 13, 2004)

Hi, I have Acid reflux, IBS D, Depression, Chronic Allergies, Migraines, Arthritis in my lower back, Infertility due to endometriosis, and anxiety that seems to be under control with Lexipro.


----------



## tracey (Nov 30, 2002)

In response to your chronic disease posting; I too, have IBS, but also have epilepsy, lupus, rheumatoid arthritis, Raynaud's, and occasional migraines.


----------



## tracey (Nov 30, 2002)

In response to your chronic disease posting; I too, have IBS, but also have epilepsy, lupus, rheumatoid arthritis, Raynaud's, and occasional migraines.


----------

